# Board of Directors Election



## sue1947 (Aug 24, 2022)

WM owners are starting to receive the emails to assign your proxy for this year's election.  Please consider assigning it to wmowners, a forum and organization representing WM owners.  
Enter the following and assign your proxy for 3 years.  
*WM OWNERS, INC.
phone: 920-349-6060
email: wmproxies@gmail.com*

The only hope we have to get even one Board member who will actually represent owners and not Wyndham is to gather all of our votes together and vote as a block.   Wyndham has a large block of votes that they will vote to elect either one of their employees or somebody they are sure they can control.   If you vote on your own or split your votes between multiple candidates, you are essentially voting for continued Wyndham control.   I've been an owner for a long time and been through elections both before and after Wyndham.  Trendwest voted proportionally according to how 'regular' owners voted.  That is how it should be and we had good elections with good candidates.  With Wyndham, all of that is out the window.  They vote to maintain their control of the Board.  We could override them if we all joined together.   So please assign your proxy today.  
Sue


----------



## Hobokie (Aug 24, 2022)

@sue1947 do you know if we’ve ever been close to getting one of our own appointed? 

Thanks for posting this info, I will assign my proxy to wmowners!


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 24, 2022)

It's a definite uphill battle, but nothing ventured, nothing gained.  And given the debacle that is the new website, maybe more people will pay attention.  
Sue


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 25, 2022)

Assigned to WM OWNERS for 3 years.


----------



## keno999 (Aug 25, 2022)

Assigned my proxy as well!


----------



## markb53 (Aug 26, 2022)

Assigned my proxy for three years.


----------



## HalfAcreFarmer (Aug 26, 2022)

Today I got a proxy assignment reminder in my e-mail from info@worldmarkvotes.com.  Is this legit?

Is there a link on the site where I can learn more about the WM Board, voting, proxy, Wyndham vs. Owners issues, etc.?  I see this topic mentioned frequently in other threads.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 26, 2022)

HalfAcreFarmer said:


> Today I got a proxy assignment reminder in my e-mail from info@worldmarkvotes.com.  Is this legit?
> 
> Is there a link on the site where I can learn more about the WM Board, voting, proxy, Wyndham vs. Owners issues, etc.?  I see this topic mentioned frequently in other threads.


yes. Click on the link and it will take you to the form to assign your proxy.


----------



## jrb916 (Aug 27, 2022)

WM Owners, Inc. have ours also!   This is the year with all of the angst of the terrible website & devaluing of our club.  Us owners need to come together to get representation on the board and have our voices heard.  I strongly recommend others to complete this proxy process.


----------



## lotus5 (Aug 27, 2022)

Why would WM IT people build such a non functioning website?   To make it difficult to book reservations.     Too many members with too many points.    Like printing money.   Inflation has set in.


----------

